# Pregnant B.Molly??



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I have a preggo b. molly. She is a little rounder on the sides and when I look at her from behind she has a dark area around her girly parts. The other female doesn't have this. How long is gestation?she is just now pregnant or early to middle. she isn't overly large yet. I have a breeding box/net that I can put her in when it is time. Someone please educate me on molly pregnancies and what to do?... thanx


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gestation for most livebearers is 21-30 days. Mollies seem to be closer to 30, IME. I always look at the "girlie" area and watch it. It starts to protrude a little and I know it will be within a week of birth usually. I'm not that good at guessing the day though.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

She seems to be lying low right now, in the vegetation. she comes up for food, but mostly stays low, you think she is getting ready? She doesn't seem that big though. I found a great example of preggo and not preggo Pregnant / Not pregnant | Flickr - Photo Sharing! and she isn't even close to being that big!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you sure she didn't just eat a lot?

I had a Black Molly once that ballooned up, and I could have sworn the male in the tank had gotten her preggo... turns out she just got a little extra food and she pooped a steady stream for a day and a half afterwards


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Who knows... she could have, I think the only way to find out is to watch her and see if she gets bigger :/


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pics might not help though. A very mature female will get much larger than a young one. My guppies and mollies are pretty young and they don't have near as many babies as some of the larger ones.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah she is pretty tiny. About the size of a quarter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, all balloon mollies look prego to me.


----------

